# Can bettas eat krill?



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I have a can of krill that says you can feed it to all fish but would this make a betta sick?:roll:


----------



## Ashcan Bill (May 30, 2010)

Haven't a clue. But at least now I know what krill is (after having to look it up :rofl.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Rofl!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, I would think that they can, I mean they can eat brine shrimp, and blood worms, and bugs, and little grubs, so why not krill? If they're freeze dried, you might want to make sure they are soaked before giving them to your betta.


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

As the dried red worm,it would constipate the Betta. Giving it as treat but the daily food.


----------

